# SGPC Promotes Dasam Granth At  Keshgarh Sahib



## Archived_Member16 (May 21, 2011)

may 20, 2011
*
Summary*: S.G.P.C. instructs ragis at Keshgarh Sahib they MUST recite one shabad from DASAM GRANTH 
during their duty hours, contrary to Sikh Reht Maryada !

ਸ਼੍ਰੋਮਣੀ ਕਮੇਟੀ ਵਲੋਂ ਕੇਸਗੜ੍ਹ ਸਾਹਿਬ ਦੇ ਰਾਗੀਆਂ ਨੂੰ ਡਿਉਟੀ ਦੌਰਾਨ ਦਸਮ ਗ੍ਰੰਥ 'ਚੋਂ ਇਕ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਜ਼ਰੂਰ ਪੜ੍ਹਨ ਦੀ ਹਦਾਇਤ







ਜਦੋਂ ਵਾੜ ਹੀ ਖੇਤ ਨੂੰ ਖਾਏ, ਤਾਂ ਕੌਣ ਬਚਾਏ...

source:http://www.khalsanews.org/newspics/2011/05May2011/21 May 11/21 May 11 sgpc tell ragis to sing dg.htm


----------



## spnadmin (May 21, 2011)

And that is why region by region sangats are forming independent equivalents to SGPC without fanfare.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 22, 2011)

and the same exact Modus Operandi as always...
The Official Jathedar (Tarlochan Singh) is conveniently away in the UK..gallavanting with the Patna jathedar Iqbal singh and Akal takhat jathedar Gurbachan singh and two more "high priests"....and in his absence this WRITTEN directive is issued by the Takhat manager head Granthi etc.
When the Jathedar is questioned..he mumbles out the stock answer..I ma here in the UK..i will investigate on my return..and "IF" the allegation is ture..we will of course take action..HA HA.
So the Jathedar indeed returns..."investigates"..finds the allegation is true..and RESCINDS the WRITTEN DIRECTIVE via VERBAL assurance of the importnace of teh SRM blah Blah Blah...NO FURTHER ACTION required or taken. No worries as to how the change in SRM could be taken by mere head granthis etc..?? and what punishment is given ??
This is what is known in English as CROCODILE TEARS. and the SGPC are fast becoming experts at shedding these...expect MORE such incidents....becasue its a TESTING of the WATERS more than remorse.
BTW the Five jathedars IN UK were confronted by prominent sikhs at Gurdwara Southall..and Jathedar akla takhat was asked why the "sikhs" who STONED the Miri Piri gurdwara in a bid to stop the kirtan of prof Darshan Singh last year..were given SIROPAS by Akal Takhat ?? The question was..why a SIKH should HONOUR another who throws STONES at SGGS ?? The Jathedar asked who threw the stones..the stone throwers were Named..and then the Jathedars got up and walked away...saying those named are akal talkhat supporters !! fighting for its supremacy...


----------



## spnadmin (May 22, 2011)

Gyani ji



> The Jathedar asked who threw the stones..the stone throwers were Named..and then the Jathedars got up and walked away...saying those named are akal talkhat supporters !! fighting for its supremacy...



I guess we have it now...though not on official letterhead. Akal Takht "trumps" Sri Guru Granth Sahib and Sikh Rehat Maryada. 

and then there is this passage



> TW the Five jathedars IN UK were confronted by prominent sikhs at Gurdwara Southall..



One event they attended as solemnly honored guests. They were invited witnesses to  swearing-in of a Sikh to be mayor of a local municipality of Gravesham.



> In the presence of the five jathedars of the Takhts, who specially flew in from India, Tanmanjeet Singh Dhesi, who hails from Raipur village of the district, took oath as the new mayor of Gravesham at the annual council meeting held on Tuesday in Gravesend Council of United Kingdom.



http://www.hindustantimes.com/Dhesi...-Sikh-mayor-of-Gravesham/Article1-699508.aspx


----------

